# Sticky Flock Question: Is it suited for filled in designs ?



## hotmale4yu (Feb 21, 2009)

Hello I am looking into various stencil material to create rhinestone templates. I am interested in the Sticky Flock material due to its thinness and useability with a wider range of cutters

My only question is that is the Sticky Flock material suited for rhinestone designs that have a filled in section(s) where the stones are positioned q close to one another. I am worried that the material is too thin (compared to the standard green stencil material) and that having holes too close to one-another may cause the material to rip


----------



## agensop (Dec 11, 2008)

its fine. check out sandyjos video


YouTube - Making Rhinestone Sports T shirts with Sticky Flock#2




hotmale4yu said:


> Hello I am looking into various stencil material to create rhinestone templates. I am interested in the Sticky Flock material due to its thinness and useability with a wider range of cutters
> 
> My only question is that is the Sticky Flock material suited for rhinestone designs that have a filled in section(s) where the stones are positioned q close to one another. I am worried that the material is too thin (compared to the standard green stencil material) and that having holes too close to one-another may cause the material to rip


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

You will be fine!
In fact, because Sticky Flock doesn't stretch like the rubber stuff, you can actually have the holes completely touching each other where the membrane has been cut and the stones will still brush in perfectly with no problems. I like my stones VERY close together and most of my templates have just a hair of material between the circles. 
Let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I should also add that Sticky Flock is actually just as thick as the rubber stuff, maybe even a hair thicker, but the part of the material that is cut is much thinner which is what allows for less cutting force. The fibers of the flock give it the height which makes brushing stones in really easy.


----------



## hotmale4yu (Feb 21, 2009)

Do you think the GCC EX 24 plotter could handle cutting the Sticky Flock material?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

hotmale4yu said:


> Do you think the GCC EX 24 plotter could handle cutting the Sticky Flock material?


Most definitely!! I have many customers who have that exact cutter and it cuts Sticky Flock perfectly!


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

agensop said:


> its fine. check out sandyjos video
> 
> 
> YouTube - Making Rhinestone Sports T shirts with Sticky Flock#2


Video has been removed...perhaps this is a similar one???

How To Prepare-Cut-and-Weed Sticky Flock Rhinestone Template Material - YouTube


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

DivineBling said:


> I like my stones VERY close together and most of my templates have just a hair of material between the circles.
> Let me know if you have any other questions!


You can't accomplish this with other popular template material?
I'm trying to fully understand the purpose of sticky flock..

Thanks


----------



## alluwish4 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Re: Sticky Flock Question*

Do you still need a 60 degree blade for sticky flock?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I prefer to cut it with a 60 degree blade ,, You can cut it with a 45 degree blade but I feel the cuts are much nicer with the 60, 

Sandy jo


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: Sticky Flock Question*



alluwish4 said:


> Do you still need a 60 degree blade for sticky flock?


It's preferable but not absolutely required. I use a 65* blade which reduces down force requirement even more. With a 45* blade, you need about 200-220 grams of down force. With a 60* blade, I use 170 grams of down force. With a 65* blade I use 120-140 grams of down force.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Just remember different machines require different Force,, I use 120 Grams of force with a 60 degree blade on one of my us cutter machines.

Just play with your settings,, start at the basic Settings that will come with your product, and adjust to where your machine does a beautiful circle and a easy weed.

Sandy Jo


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

sjidohair said:


> I use 120 Grams of force with a 60 degree blade on one of my us cutter machines.


Is that with one pass or two?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

That is with 2 passes with the us cutter machine.

Sandy jo


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

sjidohair said:


> That is with 2 passes with the us cutter machine.
> 
> Sandy jo


Thanks.

I should have clarified in my post that the 120 grams of down force is with just one pass.


----------



## alluwish4 (Jul 22, 2009)

Thank you very much


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

dont want to highjack the thread but what is the differance between the Sticky Flock and Hartco sandblast material??


----------



## tee09 (Oct 30, 2009)

gotshirts2ink said:


> dont want to highjack the thread but what is the differance between the Sticky Flock and Hartco sandblast material??


Get in contact with DivineBling.. she know everything about Sticky Flock..

Imma try to get some sticky flock when it go on sale or something.

Matt from "the decal world" has some videos using sticky flock as well.


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

Can templates made with Sticky flock be used for rhinestuds? Will it work as well as with rhinestones?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Marcelo ,
Working with Sticky flock and Rhinestuds is not as easy as working with Stones,
The Rhinestuds have a cup on the underside and get slightly hung up on the raised flock fibers,

It does work, but they do not slide as well.

If you know this going in it will work great,, just give yourself extra time in production for this.

The stones flip great to the right side,and stay in the flock wonderful.
Sandy jo


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you for the info. I was wondering because I am thinking about buying about 10 yards of the 18 inches roll, a nice blade and the brush for the stones. As I live in Brazil and tariffs for imports are really high here then better make sure before trying to bring in anything.


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

One more question..
When working with rhinestones, if I use R wear studio for a design with SS06 stones for example then the holes are cut at about 2mm (I just saw it in videos,not sure if it's that way) but if I am working with rhinestuds then should I have the holes cut a little bigger like SS07 size or just use the program settings and and have the holes cut SS06 size


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Always upsize your holes for templates, 
The hole needs to be larger to let the Stone sit down in the hole not on top.

It has has to turn over as when you dump the stone on most will be upside down, 
So they have to go in the holes and enought squiggle room to let the stones turn right side up.

The weight of the Glue will help this.

For a 6ss stone I cut a 9 or 10ss hole, depending on which stones I am using.

Or if you have a cad link program for a 2mm, cut a 2.5 mm hole.
Sandy jo


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

But if the holes are too large then the stones or studs won't e aligned properly?
If I am using Roland Rwear studio then won't the program have the holes cut just right for the right size of stones (a little bigger) or should I always choose a bigger size stone?
Thanks for all the info.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

sealove said:


> But if the holes are too large then the stones or studs won't e aligned properly?
> If I am using Roland Rwear studio then won't the program have the holes cut just right for the right size of stones (a little bigger) or should I always choose a bigger size stone?
> Thanks for all the info.


In R Wear, you choose the correct stone size. So if you want to cut an ss10, choose ss10. The diameter of the circle is a little larger than the actual stone diameter to allow for the stones to fall into the templates.


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

Is there someone working mainly with rhinestuds on sticky flock templates over here that could give me some info as well on placing the studs on the templates?
Thanks. Any help is very much appreciated.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I do upsize my Stone holes in my Rwear Program.
Testing your stone sizes and holes is the best way to figure out what works for you.
I would make a test strip of all the stone sizes you think you will use.
Then put in the different sizes of stones you have.
You do want to keep your stone spacing as tight as you can get away with,but not tear your template material,
You also want the holes large enough to fall into place freely but not to large as there is a issue with alignment.
But also do not make them so tight you cannot get the out.

Sandy jo


----------



## sealove (Oct 1, 2010)

I work mostly with studs but I also want to use the templates for stones.


----------

